# Where is the famous Rhubarb recipe?



## Dandelion (May 30, 2010)

Hi,
Can someone point me in the direction of Luc's recipe (much quoted in several forums, but I haven't found it) for Rhubarb wine? Alternatively I am happy to receive other suggestions for Rhubarb wine recipes. Please not too technical and without using kits etc. - I'd like to use the rhubarb in my garden and make a small (demi-john sized) batch.
Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

I believe its in his Blog which i have included the link below.
http://www.wijnmaker.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dandelion (May 31, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for that - I've found it now and a wealth of other useful information and recipes!


----------

